

Gonorrhea Evades Antibiotics, Leaving Only One Drug To Treat Disease - snissn
http://npr.org/blogs/health/2012/08/10/158464908/gonorrhea-evades-antibiotics-leaving-only-one-drug-to-treat-disease

======
jobu
The eventual resistance of bacteria to antibiotics could be a major problem
for the human race. Hopefully other technologies like Bacteriophages will be
able to help. (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bacteriophage>)

